# The First record you ever bought?



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2015)

What was the first record you ever bought, and do you still like listening to that particular song to this day ?

The very first one I ever bought using my own money was this one when it came into the charts in the UK in 1970..


----------



## Bee (Mar 21, 2015)

*The very first record I bought was actually an LP of Glenn  Miller and his band, In The Mood is just one of the pieces played on it.*


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2015)

Don't remember which but would have been a Beatles single or album, an early one.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 21, 2015)

Purchased my first record/album at age 12.  Gershwin/Oscar Levant's Rapsody in Blue.

[VIDEO]


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 21, 2015)

OMG!  How on earth do you remember?  I love music.  I have lot's of it.  I used to have an entire 8' wide cabinet full of equipment and records, tapes, etc.  But I bought my first record when I was around 13.  That was 66 years ago.  I have no idea.  Holly's a kid so I can see her remembering but you others, how in hell do you do it??


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> OMG!  How on earth do you remember?  I love music.  I have lot's of it.  I used to have an entire 8' wide cabinet full of equipment and records, tapes, etc.  But I bought my first record when I was around 13.  That was 66 years ago.  I have no idea.  Holly's a kid so I can see her remembering but you others, how in hell do you do it??



I'm sort of a kid!  Okay.  Maybe not.  But I know when I was 11 I was crazy about the Beatles, so I know when I got enough money I would have bought a Beatles record.  I can remember watching them on Ed Sullivan just a couple of weeks before my 12th birthday.  There was no singer or group I liked anywhere near as much.  By default it was the Fab 4.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 21, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Purchased my first record/album at age 12.  Gershwin/Oscar Levant's Rapsody in Blue.
> 
> [video]



Some coincidence, ndynt, I saw Holly's OP and thought I wouldn't reply because I didn't buy many records as a child, but I thought a little more and I did recall the first record that I bought and even though it was a classical album I thought I'd add it to the thread to further prove to everyone what a weird kid I was. So I scrolled down to the bottom and there was my selection 
Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue. I don't recall the orchestra or the soloist of my recording, it wasn't Oscar Levant. But I did attend a performance in NYC where Levant performed the piece.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Pam (Mar 21, 2015)

1958 and I was 11 years old, in London, biding time with my parents before flying back out to the Middle East,  so went and bought myself a Tommy Steele EP for no other reason than I had a little bit of spending money and had never bought a record before. One of the songs was called Cannibal Pot. No, I wouldn't listen to it now and never really listened to it much after I'd played it once or twice. Wasn't very good even then.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 21, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> *OMG!  How on earth do you remember?  I love music.  I have lot's of it*.  I used to have an entire 8' wide cabinet full of equipment and records, tapes, etc.  But I bought my first record when I was around 13.  That was 66 years ago.  *I have no idea.*  Holly's a kid so I can see her remembering but you others, how in hell do you do it??




My sentiments exactly.  I bought tons of music as a kid, haven't the faintest idea of my first.  I'm close to Holly's age and still no clue what my first purchase or purchases were.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2015)

AprilT said:


> My sentiments exactly.  I bought tons of music as a kid, haven't the faintest idea of my first.  I'm close to Holly's age and still no clue what my first purchase or purchases were.



I probably bought my first record in 1964 or 65.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 21, 2015)

“24 Happening Hits” album for $2.00 via mail in 1966.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> OMG!  How on earth do you remember?  I love music.  I have lot's of it.  I used to have an entire 8' wide cabinet full of equipment and records, tapes, etc.  But I bought my first record when I was around 13.  That was 66 years ago.  I have no idea.  Holly's a kid so I can see her remembering but you others, how in hell do you do it??



LOL...Jim I'm not really a kid.. but comparatively I suppose I am..I don't want you to feel old but my _mother_ was only a teen herself 66 years ago

Music is my absolute passion so not only do I remember what first record I bought but play me most any popular  music and I could tell you what year it was in the charts and where I was when I heard it either first or most often.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 21, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL...Jim I'm not really a kid.. but comparatively I suppose I am..I don't want you to feel old but my _mother_ was only a teen herself 66 years ago
> 
> Music is my absolute passion so not only do I remember what first record I bought but play me most any popular  music and I could tell you what year it was in the charts and where I was when I heard it either first or most often.




KID!  :tongue:


----------



## Lon (Mar 21, 2015)

I remember my first record purchase well. It was a 45 RPM. some time in the 50's  Remember those records[with the big hole in the middle?
The record was Dave Brubeck's "Take Five"  a real classic if you like jazz.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 21, 2015)

I remember the first birthday album someone bought for me, it was Barry White's Rhapsody In White, can't say I was thrill, but I appreciated the gesture, they knew it was something to do with Rhapsody, I was in love with, only it was Rhapsody in Blue, George Gershwin that was piece, that I love and the movie based on his life, I was around  14 or 15 at the time.  Really sweet of the person for trying.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 21, 2015)

I think my first "grown up" type record was a 45 pm of _I Want to Hold Your Hand/I Saw Her Standing There_. It must have been an introductory promotion thing. My mother got it for me on a lark.  Don't know if this was common everywhere, but old 45's from jukeboxes used to be sold second-hand in a couple of stores.  You could get them for practically nothing. When I discovered that it started a buying spree.  So I still have boxes of 45s, but no turntable.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 21, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Some coincidence, ndynt, I saw Holly's OP and thought I wouldn't reply because I didn't buy many records as a child, but I thought a little more and I did recall the first record that I bought and even though it was a classical album I thought I'd add it to the thread to further prove to everyone what a weird kid I was. So I scrolled down to the bottom and there was my selection
> Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue. I don't recall the orchestra or the soloist of my recording, it wasn't Oscar Levant. But I did attend a performance in NYC where Levant performed the piece.


Josiah, kind of relative? Was classical music what you were exposed to, growing up?  Or, perhaps I was a weird child, also.   For me ...this purchase was a rite of passage.  The only music allowed in my home was classical.  Opera, primarily.  This album was "modern". But, I got away with it.  The jazz, I discovered a year later, was not accepted though.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes Nancy we could buy second hand ex juke box records too but they never had a middle so we used to press out the middle from a single we already had and swap them over..then some time later we could buy a seperate middle for that specific purpose.

i too still have all my original 45's in boxes in the attic from my teen years..but like you no turntable any more to play them on. I know you can buy turntables nowadays, but mine are so worn from being played so much and of course they're all in Mono so they wouldn't sound very good..I have no idea why I keep them.

I remember my very first coloured 45.  John Lennon's Happy Xmas war is over in Green .. it was very exciting to have colour rather than the usual Black..


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2015)

ND...that reminds me of an ex boyfriend who told me that his father used to moan at him for playing the Beatles in the 60's...he would say..''She loves me yeah yeah yeah''?. call that music..at least music was music in my day...then my friend discovered that his grandfather used to moan at his father in _his_ youth  in the 40's for playing......wait for it.... _Bing Crosby!_!  ''Too-Ra-Loo-Ral too -Ra - Loo -Ra''.... ''Call that music , that's not music''


----------



## Pappy (Mar 21, 2015)

Hard to remember but it was probably something by Johnny Cash or Rock Around the Clock by Bill Haley and the Comets.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 21, 2015)

My favorite was Glenn Miller.  His arrangements, massive brass, I had the pleasure of watching his band after the war in Mission Beach Ballroom, Glenn had died of course but Tex Beneke and the band was intact and  playing all his music.  When that band fired up the floor in front of the bandstand literally shook.  His movie was wonderful, also made after his death with Jimmy Steward, June Allyson, Harry Morgan and the Miller band.  I love his music to this day.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2015)

I remember this 45 as one of my firsts.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 21, 2015)

I remember buying  a Janis Joplin record my mother was so cruel. She wouldn't let me go to Woodstock.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2015)

You're not alone Shalimar, my mother refused to let me go too, I had some friends that had transportation there and I was invited.  Thinking back, I can't really blame my mom, she was just looking out for me, I was pretty young.


----------



## ronaldj (Mar 21, 2015)

I think it was Meet the Beatles


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> ND...that reminds me of an ex boyfriend who told me that his father used to moan at him for playing the Beatles in the 60's...he would say..''She loves me yeah yeah yeah''?. call that music..at least music was music in my day...then my friend discovered that his grandfather used to moan at his father in _his_ youth  in the 40's for playing......wait for it.... _Bing Crosby!_!  ''Too-Ra-Loo-Ral too -Ra - Loo -Ra''.... ''Call that music , that's not music''



I was shocked when my dad said he liked one of the Beatles songs. It was an early one 1964 or 65 but I can't remember which one.

My parents listened to the crooners like Sinatra etc.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> KID!  :tongue:



OK you two. Act your age, not your shoe size.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2015)

Excuse me?...what have I done?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Excuse me?...what have I done?



More directed at Jim.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2015)

LOL...of course because he's the oldest and he should know better... ( my mum told me that ) :rofl:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL...of course because he's the oldest and he should know better... ( my mum told me that ) :rofl:



Haha!  Mine said that as well, my sister was older.


----------



## Temperance (Mar 22, 2015)

Downtown by Petula Clark.  It was my brothers record who was in the service at the time, and he bought it when on leave.  Wasn't suppose to touch his things but of course I did.
Ended up sitting on the record and breaking it, therefore buying another.  He never knew.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm sure the first record I likely bought was something you could dance to, I just still can't think what it was, my thoughts go to this song though.  It wasn't my first, but, it was the first that came to mind when the thread went up.


----------



## Rob (Mar 23, 2015)

The first 45 record I ever bought was this one. I think it cost 6s/8d in 1964 (or 3 for a quid)






The first LP I bought was this. Costing, I think, 19s/6d in 1966



I've still got the LP but not the single.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 23, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> What was the first record you ever bought?



I do remember the occasion, remember that it was a 45 RPM...around 1966-ish.   I just don't recall which one was the one!   I reviewed Billboard's top 100 for 1966 and....it _wasn't there_.     

I think it was:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2015)

My first Stones album.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 23, 2015)

SB, I consider that to be THE best Stones album!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2015)

I agree Thomas!   Had this Vanilla Fudge Album too.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 23, 2015)

got this


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2015)

Love the song Susanne Cookie!


----------



## Cookie (Mar 24, 2015)

We love our Leonard Cohen here too, SB.  Suzanne was always my favorite.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2015)

This is a tough one - I can't quite remember exactly which one was my first. I'm pretty sure it was a 45 ...

Probably a toss-up between "_Wedding Bell Blues_" (5th Dimension) and "_How Sweet It Is_" (Marvin Gaye).


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh cookie...another LC Fan...I adore his music..soo many of my friends really dislike it..pagans that they are LOL... 

This is my verrrrry favourite..


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2015)

Phil I loved Wedding Belle Blues..a member of 5th Dimension is a personal friend of mine...and even tho' the band doesn't exist any more, i still love to listen to Marilyn and Billy singing it...

Here's a relatively  recent version...


----------



## Cookie (Mar 24, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> My first Stones album.



SB, I love the early Stones music, so sweet and mellow.  Such a great cover.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 24, 2015)

I bought my first record in the late fifties , from a second hand record stall in the local market. It cost sixpence and was called 'Hoots Mon' ( hope all you Scots appreciate my buy) now, I think it was by a band long forgotten called something like Lord Rockinghams  (does this ring any bells with anyone?) Anyway, I certainly thought it was a hoot at the time.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2015)

yes I do remember that song very well although I didn't realise it was released so long ago 1958...but I've known that song all my life..


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 24, 2015)

oakapple said:


> ...It cost sixpence and was called 'Hoots Mon' ( hope all you Scots appreciate my buy) now, I think it was by a band long forgotten called something like Lord Rockinghams  (does this ring any bells with anyone?) ...



Is this it Oakapple?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BktLpmDNwt0


----------



## oakapple (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks Holly, nice to hear it again!


----------



## oakapple (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks also Nancy.


----------

